# Pioneer What ??????



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright, Who can tell what these are??? I know they were 8" full range Pioneers because I had a pair back in the Day. Haven't seen these in ages!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Were they a full range? I remember Pioneer making an 8" coaxial back in the day.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> Were they a full range? I remember Pioneer making an 8" coaxial back in the day.


Ya, I want to say they were a 3-Way and if my memory serves me they were the TS-800's or something.


----------

